# Good lady's bow



## Elkaholic2 (Feb 24, 2013)

Looking to get the wife a bow so she can go shooting at first then maybe hunting in the future. What do you fellers recommend?


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

My wife shoots a PSE chaos---absoutly loves it!

40-60 lbs. one of the best 'ladys', mid-youth type bows out there for the price.


----------



## roper (Sep 27, 2010)

Look at Diamonds Infinite Edge; 5-70 lbs., 13-30 inch draw. Cabela's has the package (bow, sight, rest, D-loop, peep, everything but arrows) for $349, Top of Utah has the same thing for $399; with tuning and adjusting till the shooter is 18. I've been looking at one for my daughter. By the time I drive to Cabela's to buy it and one trip for an adjustment I've spent more than the $50 bucks, since I'm in Cache Valley.


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

HOYT VIXEN


----------



## Old Fudd (Nov 24, 2007)

My 67 year old wife shoots a Parker Hunter 40lbs, Screams out a Goldtip 500 arrow with 100 grain Muzzy. Price on these are Great.


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

Maybe a used Bowtech Equalizer. Fast short draw bow. Look on archerytalk for used ones.


----------



## GPA (Jan 8, 2009)

X2 on the PSE chaos. Great bow, good DL and weight range. I think it's ideal for women and younger teens.


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

Hoyt and Mathews make great women's bows.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

bwhntr said:


> Hoyt and Mathews make great women's bows.


+1 My wife just picked up a new Hoyt. She loves it.


----------



## ddhunter (Jul 17, 2011)

I bought the wife a Hoyt charger and she shot her first "robin hood" 4 weeks in. I would say that the set up is working pretty well for her


----------



## huntinfanatic (Aug 3, 2012)

Last week I bought a Hoyt Charger with the Vixcen package for my girlfriend. She tried out a bowtech, hoyt, and mathews. She felt most comfortable with the charger so thats what we went with. Amazing bow for the price.


----------



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

I'll smoke a turd in hell for this, but there isn't a "Lady's Bow". A bow is a bow like an archer is an archer. Gender doesn't figure in.


----------

